# Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?



## Sbiro1 (22. März 2017)

Hallo Leute

 bis jetzt hab ich nur still mitgelesen hier im Forum und kein einzigen Beitrag verfasst, aber jetzt brauche ich eure Hilfe.
 Ich würde gerne nach Dänemark zum Barsch angeln fahren, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden wohin#c. Man liest über die riesige Barsche,die dort rausgeholt werden, aber auf welchen Region ich mich konzentrieren soll, habe ich keine Ahnung|kopfkrat.
 Wo habt Ihr Euhre gute, oder nicht so gute Erfahrungen (das ist auch sehr wichtig) gemacht. Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr die mit mir teilt.

 Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus
 Gruß
 Sbiro1


----------



## anschmu (22. März 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Rund um den Ringköping Fjord kannst du Barsche in Mengen fangen !


----------



## Gone Fishing (22. März 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Der Däne wartet nur drauf, endlich die ganzen großen, über 20 Jahre alten Barsche los zu werden.
Der Deutsche wird sie von der Last befreien.


----------



## Sbiro1 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Das passt ja sogar, ich bin in der 2. Osterferien Woche mit meine Familie in Söndervig, habe bis jetzt mich nur mit Heringen beschäftigt.

 Würde mich auf weitere Vorschläge freuen, da ich plane noch ein Mal nach DK zu fahren dieses Jahr.

 Danke


----------



## Sbiro1 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Der Däne wartet nur drauf, endlich die ganzen großen, über 20 Jahre alten Barsche los zu werden.
> Der Deutsche wird sie von der Last befreien.



Ob man die ganz großen erwischt, ist ja ganz andere Frage, aber ist das nicht der Sinn, wenn man sich auf eine Angelreise beginnt|kopfkrat.
Ich danke dir auch

Sbiro1


----------



## Michael_05er (23. März 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*



Sbiro1 schrieb:


> Man liest über die riesige Barsche,die dort rausgeholt werden...


Echt? Da hab ich noch nix von gehört |rolleyes. Ich fahre seit Jahren nach Hvide Sande an den Ringköbing Fjord und habe in den letzten Jahren immer öfter auf Barsch geangelt, aber Riesen hab ich nicht gefangen. Dafür große Mengen. Auch das war ein tolles Erlebnis, weswegen ich den Ringköbing Fjord für ein tolles Gewässer halte, um mal ein bisschen herumzuprobieren. Daheim fällt es mir schwer, mit Methoden und Ködern zu experimentieren, aber im Ringköbing Fjord gibt es viele Barsche, so dass man auch beim herumprobieren viele Bisse haben kann. Ich würde Dir den Hafen von Ringköbing empfehlen, der ist von Sondervig aus gut zu erreichen und gut befischbar. Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mit Tauwurm am Finesse-Rig gefangen wie doof, letztes Jahr ging es mit kleineren Gummis (4-5cm) am Dropshot besser. Tauwürmer sollte man von daheim mitbringen, ist günstiger  Hier kannst Du Dich ein bisschen einstimmen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## anschmu (23. März 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Moin , viele Infos kannst du auch in thread : Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord bzw. unter Anglerlatein im Hvidesandethread nachlesen . Es gibt rund um den Fjord tolle Plätze . Einer oder mehrere findest du schon hinter Nymindegab , bei den Esehäusern oder ein Stück weiter ist auf der rechten Seite ein Parkplatz von dem du zu fuss an den Fjord kommst . Den Angelschein für Dänemark bekommst du in den Angelgeschäften oder Touristeninfo in Hvidesande !


----------



## porbeagle (24. März 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*



Sbiro1 schrieb:


> Ob man die ganz großen erwischt, ist ja ganz andere Frage, aber ist das nicht der Sinn, wenn man sich auf eine Angelreise beginnt|kopfkrat.
> Ich danke dir auch
> 
> Sbiro1



Keiner hat von den Dänen was dagegen wenn du große fängst. Nur den Tiefkühler solltest du damit nicht voll machen.

Es gilt dort freiwilliges C&R.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Keiner hat von den Dänen was dagegen wenn du große fängst. Nur den Tiefkühler solltest du damit nicht voll machen.
> 
> Es gilt dort freiwilliges C&R.



Und keiner hat dort was dagegen, wenn man Barsche entnimmt, auch Dänen speisen gerne große Barsche!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. März 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Keiner hat von den Dänen was dagegen wenn du große fängst. Nur den Tiefkühler solltest du damit nicht voll machen.
> 
> Es gilt dort freiwilliges C&R.





Moin,
C&R ist doch nun auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, ich angle für die Pfanne und wenn es genug ist höre ich auf. Meine Meinung und muss auch nicht jedem passen.

BG
Carsten


----------



## porbeagle (24. März 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und keiner hat dort was dagegen, wenn man Barsche entnimmt, auch Dänen speisen gerne große Barsche!




Hab ich auch nicht behauptet.

Nur den Tiefkühler sollte man sich nicht vollmachen.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Echt? Da hab ich noch nix von gehört |rolleyes. Ich fahre seit Jahren nach Hvide Sande an den Ringköbing Fjord und habe in den letzten Jahren immer öfter auf Barsch geangelt, aber Riesen hab ich nicht gefangen. Dafür große Mengen. Auch das war ein tolles Erlebnis, weswegen ich den Ringköbing Fjord für ein tolles Gewässer halte, um mal ein bisschen herumzuprobieren. Daheim fällt es mir schwer, mit Methoden und Ködern zu experimentieren, aber im Ringköbing Fjord gibt es viele Barsche, so dass man auch beim herumprobieren viele Bisse haben kann. Ich würde Dir den Hafen von Ringköbing empfehlen, der ist von Sondervig aus gut zu erreichen und gut befischbar. Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mit Tauwurm am Finesse-Rig gefangen wie doof, letztes Jahr ging es mit kleineren Gummis (4-5cm) am Dropshot besser. Tauwürmer sollte man von daheim mitbringen, ist günstiger  Hier kannst Du Dich ein bisschen einstimmen.
> Grüße,
> Michael



Hallo Michael,
habe mir den Film mal reingezogen. 

Das sieht schon richtig gut aus. Ich denke den Ringkobing Fjord muss ich mir eines Tages noch anschauen. 

Ich will nämlich irgendwann mal richtig auf Barsche angeln. Gerne vom Ufer und gerne mit vielen Fischkontakten (50er müssen nicht dabei sein). Was ist deine Erfahrung von der Größe her - was ist realistisch dort und wo ist meistens Schluss?


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Hi Franz, ist auch zum Urlauben eine schöne Ecke  Die Durchschnittsgröße der Barsche lag bei mir unter 30cm. Ich habe zwar auch schon von 40ern gehört, aber selber nichts deutlich über 30 gefangen. Wie man ja auch in meinem Testbericht lesen konnte macht die Ködergröße einiges aus, damit kann man schon selektieren. Das dürfte dann aber auch zu Lasten der Quantität gehen, da viele Barsche eher kleine Beute zu bevorzugen scheinen. Hab auch von tollen Fängen mit Maden gehört und gelesen. Ich hatte vor Jahren mit Tauwurm gut gefangen, 2016 aber das Gefühl gehabt, dass die Köder den Barschen zu groß waren. Hab es deshalb dieses Jahr nicht mehr versucht.
Grüße, Michael 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Hi Michael,
Danke für die Info! 

Ich sehe schon, irgendwann muss es doch noch mal ein Barschurlaub in Dänemark werden


----------



## poldi82 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Hallo Franz,

Barschurlaub da oben lohnt sich! Ich war dieses Jahr auch zwei Wochen am Fjord. Die paar Stellen die vom Land aus zu beangeln sind, sind sehr starkem Angeldruck ausgesetzt. Falls du die Möglichkeit hast, reise mit Boot oder Belly an...

Die richtig großen habe ich zwar nicht erwischt, dafür ist die Frequenz der Wahnsinn! Mit zwei Ruten, Pose und Wurm, war das zeitweise fast stressig.
Auch mit der Hegene vertikal klappt wunderbar, wenn du eine etwas tiefere Stelle findest.

Anbei ein Bild vom Südzipfel des Fjords.

1: Mini-"Hafen" da kann man kostenlos slippen

2: In dem linken Durchgang von der Insel ist ein tiefes Loch für die Vertikalangelei

3: schöner schmaler Streifen Wasser vom Schilf gesäumt, da hatte ich Massenfänge 


Viel Spaß da oben!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Man kann da auch ein Boot mieten, sollte aber einen Eimer zum schöpfen dabei haben 



Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## poldi82 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Mal ein paar Bilder ausgegraben...


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Mal eher was abschreckendes 





Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

@poldi82
Uff... das nenn ich mal ne Insider-Info  Herzlichsten Dank! 

Bzgl. Boot.

Ich habe ein 2,50m Kofferraum-Schlauchboot mit einem kleinen E-Motor. Wäre sowas vor Ort hilfreich oder ist das, im doppelten Wortsinn, "zu windig" ?


----------



## poldi82 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Die Dinger, Boot kann man die Babyplanschbecken ja nicht nennen, liegen auf Punkt 1 in dem Minihafen. Da schieb ich lieber direkt daneben das eigene ins Wasser... Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum du bei dem Flachwasser ne Schwimmweste an hast...

Abschreckend. Kann ich so unterschreiben...! Aber immernoch besser als vom Land.


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Wenn das Wetter gut ist geht so ein Boot einwandfrei.

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## poldi82 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

@ Franz

Selbst das kleinste Belly reicht. Man muss ja nicht quer über den Fjord. Da am Südzipfel ist das alles Recht überschaubar. Bei Punkt 3 z.B. bist du wirklich mitten im Schilf, da hat es dann sehr wenig Wind... 

Klar, man sollte sich und seinem Gerät nicht zuviel abverlangen. Aber dann geht man halt in die Brandung, den Hafen oder einen der zahlreichen Forellen-Zoos. War, wegen des miesen Wetters, auch nur 4 Mal auf dem Fjord und zwei Mal auf der Vonå. Hab aber jeden Tag geangelt...

Viel Spaß und Erfolg da oben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln in Dänemark, aber wohin?*

Wenn man mobil genug ist und so ein Boot hat, sollte man auch mal einen Versuch auf den südlich des Fjorde gelegenen Ausläufern wagen. Im September hat mir ein Angler von einem 40er Barsch erzählt, den er dort irgendwo gefangen hatte.. Auch für Hecht ist mir die Ecke schon empfohlen worden. Vom Ufer aber ganz schlecht erreichbar... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------

